# Best relatively inexpensive tablet



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

My birthday is coming up and I was thinking about getting a tablet of some sort but not sure what. I'd like it to be cheap ish (used under 250) and have a pretty good developer base as that is one of the main things I would want one for.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

